# Swedish Candle



## DexterDay (Jun 9, 2012)

Made a Swedish candle a couple months ago from some Ash. I also just built a new firepit in my yard last weekend. The break in fire was tonight. It started with the Candle. Then added a few small splits later. Overall, I was impressed with both the pit and candle.  I made the pit in Scotty Overkill fashion (keyhole with cooking area) I made it complete with firebrick in cooking area to retain some heat. 

I got all the materials from my new neighbor (excpet sand).  I have about $15 and 4 hrs into it. The rocks, pavers, and firebrick. All came from his house. Its a home that needs a lot of work and he is cleaning it all out. House has been empty for 2 years.

My best friends wedding is in 2 months (forum member barnyard840x) and I made him a few candles for his wedding night (reception  ) After seeing one tonight. Im sure they will be a hit.

Here are some pics of the pit 1st. I killed the grass. I still need to finish the area the pits in. Thinkin river rock to go along with my wood area... Candle pics and video to follow


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 9, 2012)

Here is the candle...

 

.


----------



## Oregon Bigfoot (Jun 10, 2012)

That's awesome!  Your fire pit looks absolutely great!  I have been wanting to try the Swedish candles too.  Just today, I cut up some Swedish candles to season up for later this summer.  I can't wait to do this, because I have never done it.


----------



## weatherguy (Jun 10, 2012)

Looks real good Dexter, how long did the candle burn?


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 10, 2012)

It burned well for about an hour and a half. Went longer than that, but I had then added splits around it.


----------



## Woody Stover (Jun 10, 2012)

FIre pit is awesome! 

What kind of wood was the candle?


----------



## Oregon Bigfoot (Jun 10, 2012)

What do you do to get the Swedish candle lit?  Do you use lighter fluid down the middle, or sawdust, or something else?


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 10, 2012)

Woody Stover said:


> FIre pit is awesome!
> 
> What kind of wood was the candle?


Candle was Ash.



Oregon Bigfoot said:


> What do you do to get the Swedish candle lit?  Do you use lighter fluid down the middle, or sawdust, or something else?



I used a half of a Super Cedar (crushed into fine saw dust) and evenly sprinkled into all 8 cracks. I had some Pellet gel (Hand Sanitizer is just about the same) and put a little bit in the center and out two of the cuts. It soaked for about 30 minutes, while I got the Smore supplies ready 

I read hear that the Super Cedar or just some small tinder would work. But I wanted it to work on the 1st try. It lit right up.


----------



## ScotO (Jun 10, 2012)

That is a Scotty Pit on steroids, Dexter!  Looks fantastic, I like how you put the bottom in with pavers and sand.  We have a couple of huge standing dead oaks to cut up next weekend, I have a feeling I am going to make a handful of those swedish candles (we call 'em swedish stoves) and try some of them out.  I like that idea because you can theoretically sit a big pot of corn-on-the-cob right on top of the splits.  I'm sure it would cook it quick, too!  Great job on the pit, and with the pics and videos.  Love it!


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 10, 2012)

The way it burns, I am positive what ever is in the pot.... Will definitely cook Quick... Very Quick! !!

The pit was all thanks to you. I was just gonna make a standard round pit. Then the threads came up with your "keyhole" design. I didnt try the cooking area last night. But I am positive it will work great. 

Only having $15 in the whole thing, made it even better. My neighbors regret giving me those materials. They just didnt have the imagination I guess. I told them what I was using them for.   We love rocks here. I put rocks Everywhere. They make an excellent border and there shelf life, is amazing!


----------



## ScotO (Jun 10, 2012)

Don't give me any credit for your firepit.  I may have planted the seed but you made it happen, and you did a great job!  I love the landscaping, too!  I'm the same way with rocks.  I got rocks around my house, on the outside of my house, and on the inside of my house.  All of the rocks at our house came from the mountains around our house.  Every single one of them!  You seem to have the same insight on things like I do.  Some people don't see the beauty in a pile of rocks, I see endless possiblities!


----------



## Thistle (Jun 10, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Don't give me any credit for your firepit. I may have planted the seed but you made it happen, and you did a great job! I love the landscaping, too! I'm the same way with rocks. I got rocks around my house, on the outside of my house, and on the inside of my house. All of the rocks at our house came from the mountains around our house. Every single one of them! You seem to have the same insight on things like I do. Some people don't see the beauty in a pile of rocks, I see endless possiblities!


 

That Swedish candle & firepit is awesome! Gonna build me one someday soon. Me too,Scotty,me too. When working with stone as well as wood you're only limited to your imagination & making something useful and/or decorative for the home & property.


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 10, 2012)

Very nice Thistle.... Very Nice...


----------



## ScotO (Jun 10, 2012)

Thistle said:


> That Swedish candle & firepit is awesome! Gonna build me one someday soon. Me too,Scotty,me too. When working with stone as well as wood you're only limited to your imagination & making something useful and/or decorative for the home & property.


Thistle, I bought an old Homelite DM20 on ebay 5 years ago when I started the stone veneer on my house.  I bought it for $40.00 plus shipping, and I found a guy selling new 12" diamond wet/dry blades for $15.00/each so I bought three of them.   Made a water adapter for the shroud of the saw, got the old girl running like a top (after finding a bad coil and dirty carb to be the reasons it was DOA) an I since used two of those blades with the third one on its last leg.  All the stone I used on the house is real stone, picked one at a time off of the mountains around us.  Some of the stones I picked while out deer hunting or on a hike.  I love working with natural materials.   I plan on making me some of those nice benches like you got around your place, I hope mine come out half as nice as yours.  I like seeing your pics on here.


----------



## Thistle (Jun 10, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Thistle, I bought an old Homelite DM20 on ebay 5 years ago when I started the stone veneer on my house. I bought it for $40.00 plus shipping, and I found a guy selling new 12" diamond wet/dry blades for $15.00/each so I bought three of them. Made a water adapter for the shroud of the saw, got the old girl running like a top (after finding a bad coil and dirty carb to be the reasons it was DOA) an I since used two of those blades with the third one on its last leg. All the stone I used on the house is real stone, picked one at a time off of the mountains around us. Some of the stones I picked while out deer hunting or on a hike. I love working with natural materials. I plan on making me some of those nice benches like you got around your place, I hope mine come out half as nice as yours. I like seeing your pics on here.
> View attachment 68519
> View attachment 68520
> View attachment 68521
> View attachment 68522


 

Beautiful house & yard you have. Bought that Partner new from local contractor supply dealer in summer '94,traded a 2 yr old Bosch 12" electric cut off saw that I bought new & babied as part of payment.Decent saw but was lacking in power & I was afraid to rig up any kind of wet cutting attachment for it to eliminate the choking dust clouds.If memory serves ended up costing around $600 after trade in.Did a few sidejobs for cash after work with a couple buddies (new concrete sidewalk,some demolition,other stuff) & the saw was paid off in a few weeks.Dont use it much now,it may sit without fuel for several months at a time in the shed.But it still starts up in 3-4 pulls tops,even with hard use years ago & has great compression.

At that time Partner had gas,hydraulic & pneumatic saws that took blades up to 16" diameter,that was way more than I needed or could afford to spend.So I chose their smallest gas model,only 21 pounds  w/4.5HP & 12" blade. That water kit was originally designed to be used with a factory 3 gallon water tank,I had a short section of old garden hose & hose clamps I modified so you can hook it up to any garden hose instead.Much more effiecient than constantly refilling a jug.I also bought a small matching cart this attaches to (Stihl & Husky have a similar set up still) so you can make long straighter cuts such as control joints in new concrete or removing old material.

Partner invented the gas power cutter in 1958,originally built for fire & rescue crews.The Partner name was dropped in 2006 when Husqvarna Construction Products took them over.Several other companies dealing with the stone & concrete cutting trades were also taken under their wing like Target blades,saws,core drills etc. for example.

First dry/wet high speed diamond blade I seen in late '80s cost at least $200,even the 'lighter use' models.They've really dropped in price,though I'm thinking lots of them being cheaply made in China now is most of that reason.All the ones years ago were USA made,where the technology of man-made industrial diamonds was invented.


----------



## Wood Duck (Jun 11, 2012)

You call that a fire pit? I'd call it a fire patio. My fire pit is an actual pit with mismatching rocks scattered nearby, and it is half full of ash, old nails, unburnt bits of wood, and a charred doorknob. The problem with this country is that guys like you keep raising the bar. First we all had to start keeping the lawn mown, then we had to shower regularly, now we need a fire patio?


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 11, 2012)

Wood Duck said:


> You call that a fire pit? I'd call it a fire patio. My fire pit is an actual pit with mismatching rocks scattered nearby, and it is half full of ash, old nails, unburnt bits of wood, and a charred doorknob. The problem with this country is that guys like you keep raising the bar. First we all had to start keeping the lawn mown, then we had to shower regularly, now we need a fire patio?



Sorry


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Jun 11, 2012)

I've seen W A Y hotter come out of Sweden, but, um, well, ya know, someone's sure to take offense so, use your imagination


----------



## ScotO (Jun 11, 2012)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:


> I've seen W A Y hotter come out of Sweden, but, um, well, ya know, someone's sure to take offense so, use your imagination


Broken link BTU....


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jun 11, 2012)

So cool


----------



## Jags (Jun 11, 2012)

You are definitely rock'in the look, man.  That thing is SWEET.  Now get to cooking on that thing.  May I suggest a two inch thick ribeye?


----------



## firefighterjake (Jun 11, 2012)

Very nice looking fire pit . . . makes my humble (but functional) fire pit look pretty rough shod.

Also, one of the better photos of a Swedish candle I have seen. I'll have to try the hand gel . . . in the past I've just used tinder or a Super Cedar and some lighter fluid.


----------



## PapaDave (Jun 11, 2012)

Wood Duck said:


> You call that a fire pit? I'd call it a fire patio. My fire pit is an actual pit with mismatching rocks scattered nearby, and it is half full of ash, old nails, unburnt bits of wood, and a charred doorknob. The problem with this country is that guys like you keep raising the bar. *First we all had to start keeping the lawn mown, then we had to shower regularly, now we need a fire patio?*



Don't forget shaving. Oh, and deodorant. Oh yeah, the hair brushing. I just buzz mine off (the hair). That'll show 'em.


----------



## PapaDave (Jun 11, 2012)

Dex, Dex, Dex.
Do you EVER do anything half-azzed? Killin' us, man.
I was all content and stuff with my pit, now I gotta' go fix it so it's gooder.
Seriously though,......that's way cool. Way cool.
You know, once you have a couple fires, the ashes will cover all that nice firebrick. I HAD to find _something_.......


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 11, 2012)

PapaDave said:


> Dex, Dex, Dex.
> Do you EVER do anything half-azzed? Killin' us, man.
> I was all content and stuff with my pit, now I gotta' go fix it so it's gooder.
> Seriously though,......that's way cool. Way cool.
> You know, once you have a couple fires, the ashes will cover all that nice firebrick. I HAD to find _something_.......



Yeah. I know it will be covered. But it was all Free. 

Because its a hard, flat, level surface, clean up should be a breeze..... Until the bricks start to bust up 

My Father always told me to "Take Pride in everything you so. Even if its wiping your @$$".  "Do it and do it right. Otherwise it aint worth doing at all".   

So I try to do just that. Seems to be working.


----------



## PapaDave (Jun 11, 2012)

I was just messing with you.
I'm not always successful at it, but I try to follow the same adage.
Oh, it's very obviously working.


----------



## ScotO (Jun 11, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> My Father always told me to "Take Pride in everything you so. Even if its wiping your @$$".  "Do it and do it right. Otherwise it aint worth doing at all".
> 
> So I try to do just that. Seems to be working.


Dex, sounds like your father was a wise man.  I'm sure you've earned his respect, too.  I was raised on the same principles, and I'm glad.


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 11, 2012)

PapaDave said:


> I was just messing with you.....



I know... No worries.



Scotty Overkill said:


> Dex, sounds like your father was a wise man.  I'm sure you've earned his respect, too.  I was raised on the same principles, and I'm glad.



Yeah. He definitely taught me a lot... I now teach him a few things  

He loved the firepit as much as me.... I may have to scrounge the materials and make him one. Although his trusty tractor rim has been working for eons..


----------



## PapaDave (Jun 11, 2012)

Come to think of it Dex, I have a bunch of firebrick that might work for the "grillin" side of a pit like that.
Another project would be great!
Trusty tractor rim......love it.


----------



## MasterMech (Jun 12, 2012)

Dex that's fire-vanna as far as I'm concerned. Awesome job.

BTW, from your pics I see you are not a fan of weedwackin'. Do you even own a trimmer or does the sprayer take care of it all?


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 12, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Dex that's fire-vanna as far as I'm concerned. Awesome job.
> 
> BTW, from your pics I see you are not a fan of weedwackin'. Do you even own a trimmer or does the sprayer take care of it all?


Very observant eye.....  Around the house, garage, and any landscaping? No, I dont. I used to... To much time and always had to follow with the leafblower afterwards, to clean up.

In the pic with the empty birdfeeders , you can make out the banks of my pond and the dock.  Thats the only area I weedwack.  I own 2 trimmers. An Old Poulan Pro and a Husqvarna that I bought 2 yrs ago. I keep thinking that the Poulan is on its way out the door (why I bought the Husqvarna). But it keeps on screaming.

Every year I would edge with with a trimmer and until I got the Dixie Chopper this yr, I had a 52" Cub Cadet.  Between trimming and cutting (I only keep 4 acres "finished", the rest just grows) I was spending about double and triple the time now. 

The pond still takes about an hr to weedwack around. Only takes about a 1 hr and 10 min to cut the grass (down from 3-3.5 w Cub zero turn). I went from about 6-7 hrs weekly, to about 2 hrs. Still spend many more hrs keeping up with the landscaping...  The Wife definitely keeps me busy....


----------



## MasterMech (Jun 13, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> .......(I only keep 4 acres "finished" .....


 
Is that all?


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jun 21, 2012)

Wonder how I missed this thread...Probably drank too much and skipped over it!  Looks great Mad Dog!

Your's also Scotty (Nice house)


----------



## Normande (Jun 22, 2012)

Wish I'd have seen this before I noodled the last of the elm rounds. 
Nice job now I have more ideas


----------

